# Cobra® MR F300 BT Waterproof Handset with Bluetooth® Wireles



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

REAL NICE TIME.
My buddies ol mans got one on his offshore boat.
Crystal clear offshore with the wind howlin'...
UNREAL.

Hmmm... Lemme C somethin....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uLzr2UGuFY


----------

